# bataleon the jam



## waffle (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a bataleom jam, anyone have personal experience with this board? does it soften up? and will the directional twin be any problem, the setback is pretty minimal.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have one and I love it, it is somewhat stiff and difficult to butter, it is fast as hell, edge to edge transition is super fast and its almost immposible to catch an edge if you know how to ride..


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Good board...gets a little shaky when going fast, but I'm used to a Gnu Rider's Choice. Its still possible to catch an edge, but much less likely.

Overall, good board for everything.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Setback is minimal, so it's a directional twin. Should kill it all-mountain. My Riot wasn't fast enough side-to-side for me, which is why I picked up a Jam.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

I love mine, but it seems a little too stiff to butter that well.

It charges and carves like a madman, and it seems to have pretty good pop.

I suck at switch, but I wouldnt blame the board.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

jeri534 said:


> I have one and I love it, it is somewhat stiff and difficult to butter, it is fast as hell, edge to edge transition is super fast and its almost immposible to catch an edge if you know how to ride..


I second this.

How high can you guys ollie off a flat ground? IIRC I read a review that the rider had no problem doing ollies. I'm having a difficult time, but it may be my boot sizing being a lil large, with some play in foot play in the boot.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

i live on the east coast, and im really thinking bout getting a bataleon for next season, how does tbt handle on ice?


----------

